# Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000 F Lock Key



## amyjen (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello.

We have a problem with a Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000 keyboard which is connected to a machine running FreeBSD 9.0-p3 amd64. It has a key name F Lock which enables the function keys and various other keys. The problem we have with it is that F Lock can be disabled, but if the key is pressed again F Lock does not enable. And this is persistent between reboots. We have to pull out the USB cable and plug it back in in order to get it working again.

Is there a way around this?


----------

